# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Սննդի օրաբաժին

## Ուլուանա

Այսօր մեզնից շատերը սնվում են ոնց պատահի, երբ պատահի ու ինչ քանակությամբ պատահի։ Հասկանալի է, որ ուտելն անչափ հաճելի բան է, և բոլորս էլ սիրում ենք համեղ բաներ ուտել։  :Nyam:  Իսկ թե որքանով է մեր ընդունած օրական սնունդը մեր օրգանիզմի համար պիտանի ու բավարար, իրականում շատ քչերը գիտեն։ 

Ճիշտ է, ես ինքս առողջ ապրելակերպի ջատագով եմ և միշտ աշխատում եմ առողջ սնվել ու զերծ մնալ վնասակար սննդից, բայց, պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ, թեև ընդհանուր առմամբ պատկերացում ունեմ այս կամ այն սննդամթերքի օգտակարության ու վնասակարության մասին, այնուամենայնիվ, շատ քիչ բան գիտեմ այն մասին, թե որ մթերքն ինչ քանակությամբ է պետք ընդունել առողջ լինելու համար։ 

Դրա համար կխնդրեի մեր ակումբի բժիշկներին, որ այս թեմայում հնարավորինս պարզ ներկայացնեն մարդու օրգանիզմի համար անհրաժեշտ սննդանյութերի օրական չափաբաժինը։  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ա՛ն, նոր եմ քննությունս հանձնել, անգիր հիշում եմ  :LOL:  Բայց գիտեմ, որ ինչ էլ գրեմ, սկսելու ես հետս վիճել  :LOL: 
Բայց հիմա ժամանակ չունեմ, մենակ կարճ ասեմ.
սպիտակուց - 90գ (նվազագույնը՝ 55-60գ)
ճարպեր - 100-120գ
ածխաջրեր - 350գ, բայց սա ավելի շատ կախված է օրվա ընթացքում ծախսած էներգիայից: Ամեն 1000 կկալ-ին բաժին է ընկնում 124գ ածխաջուր: Ասեմ, որ մտավոր աշխատանք կատարող կանայք ամեն օր ծախսում են մոտ 2400 կկալ, իսկ տղամարդիկ՝ 2700 կկալ, որից մոտ 1700-ը հիմնական փոխանակության էներգիան է, այսինքն՝ այն էներգիան, որը ծախսվում է առանց մեր կամքի, հանգիստ նստած ժամանակ:
Մնացածը հետո կգրեմ: Բայց լավ է շուտ բացեցիր թեման, գրքերս արդեն ուզում էի հանձնել  :LOL:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Շնորհակալ եմ, բայց, հուսով եմ, որ հետո ավելի հանգամանորեն կներկայացնես։  :Wink:  

Բյուր, թեման ամենևին էլ հակաճառելու համար չեմ բացել, հավատա։ Իսկապես ուզում եմ իմանալ։ Ճիշտ է, չեմ խոստանում, որ բոլոր գրածներդ հալած յուղի տեղ կընդունեմ  :Tongue:   :LOL:  , բայց  դրանից հաստատ օգտակար բաներ կքաղեմ, դրանում համոզված եմ։  :Smile:  

Մեկ էլ ցանկալի է, որ գրես, թե որ մթերքներն են ամենաշատը պարունակում այս կամ այն անհրաժեշտ սննդանյութերը։

----------


## Կարեն ջան

Օրինակ ես բուսակեր եմ արդեն 2 տարի, և դա եմ համարում առողջ ապրելակերպ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Օրինակ ես բուսակեր եմ արդեն 2 տարի, և դա եմ համարում առողջ ապրելակերպ:


Վայ, դու է՞լ։ Ուրախ եմ, որ ակումբում ևս մի բուսակեր հայտնվեց։ :Smile:   Շատանում ենք։  :Hands Up:  
Ես էլ եմ բուսակեր (և ոչ միայն ես, ակումբում էլի բուսակերներ կան), բայց դե բուսակեր լինելը դեռ բավական չէ, հարկավոր է նաև իմանալ, թե որ սննդանյութից ինչ քանակությամբ է պետք ստանալ առողջ լինելու համար։ Հուսանք, որ Բյուրակնը մի օր կհիշի այս թեմայի մասին ու մեզ ինչ-որ ուղղություն կտա։  :Blush:

----------


## Philosopher

> Այսօր մեզնից շատերը սնվում են ոնց պատահի, երբ պատահի ու ինչ քանակությամբ պատահի։ Հասկանալի է, որ ուտելն անչափ հաճելի բան է, և բոլորս էլ սիրում ենք համեղ բաներ ուտել։  Իսկ թե որքանով է մեր ընդունած օրական սնունդը մեր օրգանիզմի համար պիտանի ու բավարար, իրականում շատ քչերը գիտեն։ 
> 
> Ճիշտ է, ես ինքս առողջ ապրելակերպի ջատագով եմ և միշտ աշխատում եմ առողջ սնվել ու զերծ մնալ վնասակար սննդից, բայց, պետք է խոստովանեմ, որ, թեև ընդհանուր առմամբ պատկերացում ունեմ այս կամ այն սննդամթերքի օգտակարության ու վնասակարության մասին, այնուամենայնիվ, շատ քիչ բան գիտեմ այն մասին, թե որ մթերքն ինչ քանակությամբ է պետք ընդունել առողջ լինելու համար։ 
> 
> Դրա համար կխնդրեի մեր ակումբի բժիշկներին, որ այս թեմայում հնարավորինս պարզ ներկայացնեն մարդու օրգանիզմի համար անհրաժեշտ սննդանյութերի օրական չափաբաժինը։


Իսկապես, ճիշտ սնվելու խնդիրը ժամանակակից հասարակության համար խիստ կարևոր է: Եվ ոչ միայն այն առումով, որ բարձր է հիվանդացության մակարադակը, այլև այն, որ ճիշտ սնունդը թերևս այն ամենակարճ ճանապարհներից է, որոնք տանում են դեպի ճիշտ մտածողություն ու ներդաշնակ արտաքին և ներքին կեցություն: Բայց միևնույն ժամանակ, այդ խնդիրը բավականին բարդ է, որքան էլ այն հաճախ թվում է խիստ պարզ: Այս առումով` գրեթե բոլոր ճիշտ սննդի մասին աղբյուրները (օր. Օսավա, Շելտոն, Չոպրա և այլն) ունեն որևէ, հաճախ վառ արտահայտված բացթողում կամ թերություն: Ճիշտ սննդի խնդիրը չի կարող լուծվել ոչ կալորիականության տեսությամբ, ոչ Այուրվեդայով, ոչ էլ տարբեր արևելյան ուսմունքների ժամանակակից մոդիֆիկացիաներով: Ճիշտ սնունդը աշխարհայացք է, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ փոխելու համար մարդու սնունդը պետք է հաշվի առնել նրան որպես մարդկային և սոցիալական ամբողջականություն, որպես մարդ` իր ժառանգական ողջ շղթայի մեջ և որպես որևէ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ` իր մշակութային ու պատմական շղթայի մեջ: Այսինքն` յուրաքանչյուր մարդու սնունդը փոխելը մի ողջ գիտական աշխատանք է պահանջում, իսկ այդպիսի գիտական աշխատանքից մարդիկ հաճախ խուսափում են ու ընտրում են որևէ հայտնի հեղինակի որևէ մոտեցում ու գնում են այդ ճանապահով` հաճախ հասնելով անհեթեթ գոյության սահմանագծին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Լավ, սկսեմ արդեն, չնայած դասագրքերս հանձնել եմ: Փաստորեն, չեմ կարողանա համակարգված ներկայացնել ամեն ինչ, բայց ինչ հիշում եմ, կգրեմ, իսկ հետո հարցեր կտաք:
Նախ, ցանկացած հիվանդության ժամանակ նշանակվում է առանձին դիետա: Հիմա դրան չեմ անդրադառնա: Ես գրում եմ առողջ մարդկանց համար:
Ցանկալի է ուտել հաճախ, բայց քիչ-քիչ (եթե պետք է, կհիմնավորեմ):
Օրը չորս անգամ ուտելիս նախաճաշը պետք է կազմի օրաբաժնի 25%-ը, երկրորդ նախաճաշը՝ 15%-ը, ճաշը՝ 35%-ը, ընթրիքը՝ 25%-ը: Ընդ որում, օրվա մեջ վերջին անգամ պետք է ուտել քնելուց առնվազն 3 ժամ առաջ: 
Եթե հարցեր կան, գրեք: Ուղղակի չգիտեմ որ ծայրից բռնեմ, ուր գնամ:

----------


## CactuSoul

Լիովին համաձայն եմ Philosopher-ի արտահայտած կարծիքին.



> Ճիշտ սննդի խնդիրը չի կարող լուծվել ոչ կալորիականության տեսությամբ, ոչ Այուրվեդայով, ոչ էլ տարբեր արևելյան ուսմունքների ժամանակակից մոդիֆիկացիաներով: Ճիշտ սնունդը աշխարհայացք է, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ փոխելու համար մարդու սնունդը պետք է հաշվի առնել նրան որպես մարդկային և սոցիալական ամբողջականություն, որպես մարդ` իր ժառանգական ողջ շղթայի մեջ և որպես որևէ ազգի ներկայացուցիչ` իր մշակութային ու պատմական շղթայի մեջ: Այսինքն` *յուրաքանչյուր մարդու սնունդը փոխելը մի ողջ գիտական աշխատանք է պահանջում*....


Իսկապես. որքան էլ մենք իմանանք, թե օրական քանի կալորիա է մեզ անհրաժեշտ, ինչքան ածխաջուր կամ ճարպ, իմանանք, թե որ սննդամթերքներում են դրանք պարունակվում կամ ինչի մեջ ինչ վիտամին կա, միևնույն է, անհնար կլինի ամեն ինչ տեղը-տեղին անելն ու ճիշտ սնվելը:
Ուզում եմ էլի ինչ-որ բաներ ավելացնել, բայց, ախր, Philosopherն այնքան լավ է ամեն ինչ ասել, որ… արդեն ամաչում եմ գրել :Blush:  :
Մի խոսքով, լրիվ համամիտ եմ նրա կարծիքին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկապես. որքան էլ մենք իմանանք, թե օրական քանի կալորիա է մեզ անհրաժեշտ, ինչքան ածխաջուր կամ ճարպ, իմանանք, թե որ սննդամթերքներում են դրանք պարունակվում կամ ինչի մեջ ինչ վիտամին կա, միևնույն է, անհնար կլինի ամեն ինչ տեղը-տեղին անելն ու ճիշտ սնվելը:


Ա՛ն ջան, հավատացնում եմ, որ անհնար ոչինչ չկա: Ես էլ էի այդպես մտածում, մինչև չտեսա 80-ն անց դասախոսիս… նա ամեն ինչ հաշվարկով է ուտում, հաշվարկով շարժվում է, անգամ հաշվարկով ծխում (օրը մեկ գլանակ): Հավատացնում եմ, որ նա յուրաքանչյուրիցս էլ աշխույժ է, երիտասարդ ու առողջ:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ա՛ն ջան, հավատացնում եմ, որ անհնար ոչինչ չկա: Ես էլ էի այդպես մտածում, մինչև չտեսա 80-ն անց դասախոսիս…


Համաձայն եմ, որ մոտավորապես կարելի է հետևել այդ ամբողջ «կարգ ու կանոնին», բայց 100%-ով հաստատ չի ստացվի :Wink:  :
Համ էլ, եթե անձամբ իմ մասին խոսեմ, ապա ավելի լավ է, կոպիտ ասած, շուտ մեռնել, քան անընդհատ ապրել ինչ-ինչ սահմանափակումներով, որոնք քեզ կարող են զրկել քեզ համար շատ հաճելի բաներից: Ու մասնավորապես սիրած ուտելիքներից :Nyam:  :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համաձայն եմ, որ մոտավորապես կարելի է հետևել այդ ամբողջ «կարգ ու կանոնին», բայց 100%-ով հաստատ չի ստացվի


Ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ 100%-ով հետևես: Դու 80%-ով հետևիր, մնացածը թող օրգանիզմիդ հնարավորություններին  :LOL: 



> Համ էլ, եթե անձամբ իմ մասին խոսեմ, ապա ավելի լավ է, կոպիտ ասած, շուտ մեռնել, քան անընդհատ ապրել ինչ-ինչ սահմանափակումներով, որոնք քեզ կարող են զրկել քեզ համար շատ հաճելի բաներից: Ու մասնավորապես սիրած ուտելիքներից


Ես էլ էի մի ժամանակ այդպես մտածում, բայց երբ սկսվեցին ստամոքսիս ցավերը, ես ստիպված եղա հետևել սննդակարգիս: Հավատա, ընդամենը առավոտյան մեղր ուտելով ես այդ խնդիրը լուծեցի: Բայց հենց սկսում եմ այլևս չուտել, նորից գլուխ է բարձրացնում:

----------


## CactuSoul

> Ոչ ոք չի ասում, որ 100%-ով հետևես: Դու 80%-ով հետևիր, մնացածը թող օրգանիզմիդ հնարավորություններին


Դե, ես այնքան էլ չեմ հետևում, բայց այնպես է ստացվում, որ ինքնըստինքյան հետև*վ*ում է :LOL:  : Պարզապես ես շատ քիչ եմ տեղյակ, թե որն է ճիշտ սննդակարգը, անկեղծ ասած առանձնապես չեմ էլ այրվում այն իմանալու ցանկությունից :LOL:  , բայց դեռ բողոքներ չունեմ:
Մի ժամանակահատված, երբ կծուն մի փոքր չարաշահեցի, ստամոքսս սկսեց բողոքել :Goblin:  : Դրանից հասկացա, որ էլ պետք չի նման բան անել, «ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ»:
Ու էդպես, օրգանիզմիցս ստացած մանր-մունր խրատներով՝ լավ էլ ապրում եմ…
Ու բոլորովին անհրաժեշտ չեմ համարում ամեն վայրկյան մտածել, թե՝ «հլը սպասի :Stop:  , էս ուտելիքի մեջ էնքան ածխաջուր կա՞, ինչքան ինձ պետք ա :Think:  … Չէ, մենակ 80%-ն ա լրացնում :Xeloq:  … Իսկ եթե մնացած 20%ը էն մյուս ուտելիքով լրացնե՞մ :Unsure:  … Բայց ախր ոնց էլ անեմ, ինչքան էլ քիչ ուտեմ, մեկ ա 20-ի տեղը մի 30% կմտնի օրգանիզմս :Nea:  … Լավ, ուրեմն ստիպված պիտի գնամ խանութ, որ համապատասխան ուտելիք առնեմ :Huh:  …» ու էլի էս կարգի անիմաստություններ :Blush:  :
Գիտեմ, որ դու էլ դրա մասին չես խոսում, Բյուր ջան :Wink:  : Դե բայց :Smile:  :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես նկատի ունեմ ընդհանուր կանոններին 80%-ով հետևիր: Իսկ եթե մի բանից մի քիչ քիչ ուտես, մի քիչ շատ, կամ կալորիաներ շատ կամ քիչ ստանաս, ոչինչ, օրգանիզմդ կկարգավորի: Բայց պետք չէ չափը շատ անցնել. երիտասարդ հասակում օրգանիզմը ներում է վատ սնվելդ, բայց հետո, երբ մեծանում ես, անպայման հատուցում ես դրա համար զանազան հիվանդություններով:
Ոչ ոք չի դնում ու հաշվում, թե որ սննդանյութից ինչքան կերավ: Այլ հարց է իմանալը, թե որ սննդամթերքում որ սննդանյութից ինչքան կա: Այդ դեպքում իմանում ես, որ պետք չէ, ասենք, օրը երկու կտոր հացից ավելի ուտել կամ որ լավ է, երբ երկու օրվա մեջ կես ձու ես ուտում:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Իսկ սննդի օրաբաժինը ինչ չափաքանակներովա բաժանվում նախաճաշի , ճաշի, ու ընթրիքի միջև՞ :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Իսկ սննդի օրաբաժինը ինչ չափաքանակներովա բաժանվում նախաճաշի , ճաշի, ու ընթրիքի միջև՞


Արդեն գրել եմ, ուշադիր չես եղել  :Smile: 



> Օրը չորս անգամ ուտելիս նախաճաշը պետք է կազմի օրաբաժնի 25%-ը, երկրորդ նախաճաշը՝ 15%-ը, ճաշը՝ 35%-ը, ընթրիքը՝ 25%-ը:


Իսկ եթե նկատի ունես հենց օրը երեք անգամ ուտելը, ապա բնականաբար երկրորդ նախաճաշին բաժին ընկած մասը պետք է բաշխվի առաջին նախաճաշի ու ճաշի միջև  :Wink:

----------


## Dr. M

Բյուր կարծեմ դասընթացների ժամանակ սովորացնում են միայն "ռացիոնալ սնունդ" , բայց ոչ отдельное питание (առանձնացված սնուցում, հա?  :Tongue:  ) 
Ու դա շատ կարևոր է այն առումով, որ նախ`ճիշտ ես սնվում և դրանով նպաստում օրգանիզմին ավելի ակտիվ ու առողջ գործունեությանը:
Իսկ ինչ է իրենից ներկայացնում Ա.Ս.-ը 
Բոլորս գիտենք երեևի, որ կան ածխաջրեր, սպիտակուցներ և այլն, որոնք ծառայում են օրգանիզմին որպես էներգետիկ և կառուցողական աղբյուրներ:, իսկ դրանց մարսման համար արտադրվում են տարբեր ֆերմենտներ և նյութեր, որոնց վրա ծախսվում է էներգիա և շատ հաճախ իրաի հակասող, չեզոքացնող նյութեր.... դրանից էլ կարող են առաջանալ մարսողական տարբեր խանգարումներ:
Ուրեմն այսպես. ճիշտ սնվելու և օրգանիզմի վրա ծանրաբեռնվածություն չստեղծելու համար (մարսողական համակարգի վրա) հարկավոր է ուտել առանձին-առանձին 
ասածս ավելի պատկերավոր դարձնելու համար  հասարակ օրինակ բերեմ. 
1. կարտոֆիլը մսի հետ անհամատեղելի չեն, քանի որ 1-ը համարվում է ածխաջրատ(չնայած պարունակում է նաև սպիտակուցային կոմպոնենտ), 2-ը սպիտակուց և դրանց մարսման համար արտադրվում է տարբեր բնույթի ֆերմենտներ
2. կարագը մեղրի հետ, ինչը շատ ընդունված է
էլ չեմ ասում , որ մրգերը լրիվ առանձին պատմություն է և պետք է ուտել արանձին

Հ.Գ.
շատ չծավալվեցի, քանի որ հիմնական միտքս արդեն արտահայտեցի, մնացածը տողնում եմ Բյուրի վրա  :Wink:  չէ որ նա նոր է հանձնել քննությունը  :Smile:  
բայց եթե հարցեր առաջանան, խնդրեմ  :Cool:

----------


## wagamaffia

> 1. կարտոֆիլը մսի հետ անհամատեղելի չեն, քանի որ 1-ը համարվում է ածխաջրատ(չնայած պարունակում է նաև սպիտակուցային կոմպոնենտ), 2-ը սպիտակուց և դրանց մարսման համար արտադրվում է տարբեր բնույթի ֆերմենտներ
> 2. կարագը մեղրի հետ, ինչը շատ ընդունված է
> էլ չեմ ասում , որ մրգերը լրիվ առանձին պատմություն է և պետք է ուտել արանձին


Անհամատեղելի չեն... այսինքն համատեղելի ե՞ն, թե տառասխալ է:
Մրգերը առանձին ուտելը չհասկացա.. կբացատրե՞ս

----------


## Dr. M

:Smile:  pardon 
անհամատեղելի են (տառասխալ էր, merci  :Wink:  )
իսկ մրգերը թթվային ու հիմնայինը առանձին և որևէ ուտելիքի հետ չի կարելի խառնել (դրանք էլ պարունակում են ֆրուկտոզա) 
օրինակ` բանան/նարինջ

----------


## wagamaffia

> Օրը չորս անգամ ուտելիս նախաճաշը պետք է կազմի օրաբաժնի 25%-ը, երկրորդ նախաճաշը՝ 15%-ը, ճաշը՝ 35%-ը, ընթրիքը՝ 25%-ը: Ընդ որում, օրվա մեջ վերջին անգամ պետք է ուտել քնելուց առնվազն 3 ժամ առաջ: 
> Եթե հարցեր կան, գրեք: Ուղղակի չգիտեմ որ ծայրից բռնեմ, ուր գնամ:


Բյուրակն
Այս գրածդ տղաների համար է, թե աղջիկների:
Ուրեմն առաջին նախաճաշը հավասար է ընթրիքի՞ն... սա ինչպես պատկերացնենք ուտելիքներով: 

Օրինակ նախաճաշին 4 կտոր հաց՝ ջեմ կամ մեղր, պանիր, բուսական կարագ, թեյ, 1հատ բանան, որիշ միրգ... հապա ընթրիքին ինչպես 25% ուտենք:
Ի՞նչ պիտի պարունակի երկրորդ նախաճաշը:

Եթե ես պիտի ընդունեմ օրեկան 2500-3000 kcal, ի՞նչ պիտի ուտեմ, որ պահանջը լրանա:

----------


## Dr. M

> Բյուրակն
> Այս գրածդ տղաների համար է, թե աղջիկների:
> Ուրեմն առաջին նախաճաշը հավասար է ընթրիքի՞ն... սա ինչպես պատկերացնենք ուտելիքներով: 
> 
> Օրինակ նախաճաշին 4 կտոր հաց՝ ջեմ կամ մեղր, պանիր, բուսական կարագ, թեյ, 1հատ բանան, որիշ միրգ... հապա ընթրիքին ինչպես 25% ուտենք:
> Ի՞նչ պիտի պարունակի երկրորդ նախաճաշը:
> 
> Եթե ես պիտի ընդունեմ օրեկան 2500-3000 kcal, ի՞նչ պիտի ուտեմ, որ պահանջը լրանա:


 :Jpit:  պետք է իմանաս տվյալ սննդի էներգետիկ արժեքը  :Smile: 

գիտես ինչ հիշեցի  :LOL: 
Ա.Ղազարյանի հումորներից
.............էս քո ասածը ուտելուց հետո , թե առաջ  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## wagamaffia

> pardon 
> անհամատեղելի են (տառասխալ էր, merci  )


ok :Wink: 




> օրինակ` բանան/նարինջ


սա չգիտեի, օրինակ մրգի սալաթներ կան, ամեն ինչ կա մեջը. ձմերուկ, սեխ, բանան, նարինջ, ելակ, բալ, մանգո, պապայա և այլն խառը... 
շատ հաճախ ուտում եմ, բայց բան էլ չեմ զգում ստամոքսային... :Smile: 




> գիտես ինչ հիշեցի 
> Ա.Ղազարյանի հումորներից 
> .............էս քո ասածը ուտելուց հետո , թե առաջ


 :LOL:

----------


## Dr. M

շատ լավ է , որ մրգում ես  :Smile: 
ու ստամոքսումդ չես էլ զգա, պարզապես մարսման գործընթացը դանդաղ կգնա , այդքան բան  :Wink: 

ի դեպ ախորժակ բացեցիր  :Hands Up:

----------


## wagamaffia

> շատ լավ է , որ մրգում ես 
> ու ստամոքսումդ չես էլ զգա, պարզապես մարսման գործընթացը դանդաղ կգնա , այդքան բան 
> 
> ի դեպ ախորժակ բացեցիր


Բա ասա,  :Tongue:  ես էլ բանան-նարնջային շատ եմ ուտում, վախացրիր, ասի վերջ, ստամոքսի հիվանդություն ունեմ, անտեղյակ եմ :LOL: 

ախորժակ ասիր հիշեցի...էս գիշերվա կեսին ինչ ախորժակ է, դու էլ... :Tongue:  հազիվ ավիլուկի գոյության մասին մոռացել էի :Smile:

----------


## Dr. M

> Բա ասա,  ես էլ բանան-նարնջային շատ եմ ուտում, վախացրիր, ասի վերջ, ստամոքսի հիվանդություն ունեմ, անտեղյակ եմ
> 
> ախորժակ ասիր հիշեցի...էս գիշերվա կեսին ինչ ախորժակ է, դու էլ... հազիվ ավիլուկի գոյության մասին մոռացել էի


ի դեպ 5 նարինջը = 1 կիվի  :Smile: 
Ես էլի սովածացա  :Sad:

----------


## Second Chance

Փաստորեն որքան,  որ կարևոր է թե ինչ սնուննդ ես ընդունում այնքան էլ կարևոր է սննդի ճիշտ համատեղությունը :Xeloq:  ես կասեի ավելի կարևոր...
Գիրքը որը կարդում էի այս վերջես լրիվ փոխեց իմ ընկալումը սնվելու մասին :Sad: , բայց արդյունք իսկապես գոհացնող էր, մի քանի շտկումներ անելուց հետո ստամոքսացավերս դադարեցին ու ընդհանուր ինքնազգացողությունս էլ լավացավ :Wink: 
1,Փաստորեն շատ կարևոր է հաց ուտելու ընթացքում հեղուկ չընդունել/ կամ հաց ուտելուց 20 րոպե առաջ կամ 2 ժամ հետո/
2, Հաց ուտելու ընթացքում/  ինկատի ունեմ եփած սննդի/ ,կամ հետո չընդունել մրգեր/ կամ 1ժամ առաջ կամ 2-3 ժամ հետո/
3, Չուտել սպիտակ հաց, սպիտակ հացը չարիք է մեր օրգանիզմի համար :Angry2: 
4, Առավոտյան նախաճաշը կազմված լինի մրգերից կամ թարմ բանջարեղենային սալաթներց

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Փաստորեն որքան,  որ կարևոր է թե ինչ սնուննդ ես ընդունում այնքան էլ կարևոր է սննդի ճիշտ համատեղությունը ես կասեի ավելի կարևոր...
> Գիրքը որը կարդում էի այս վերջես լրիվ փոխեց իմ ընկալումը սնվելու մասին, բայց արդյունք իսկապես գոհացնող էր, մի քանի շտկումներ անելուց հետո ստամոքսացավերս դադարեցին ու ընդհանուր ինքնազգացողությունս էլ լավացավ
> 1,Փաստորեն շատ կարևոր է հաց ուտելու ընթացքում հեղուկ չընդունել/ կամ հաց ուտելուց 20 րոպե առաջ կամ 2 ժամ հետո/
> 2, Հաց ուտելու ընթացքում/  ինկատի ունեմ եփած սննդի/ ,կամ հետո չընդունել մրգեր/ կամ 1ժամ առաջ կամ 2-3 ժամ հետո/
> 3, Չուտել սպիտակ հաց, սպիտակ հացը չարիք է մեր օրգանիզմի համար
> 4, Առավոտյան նախաճաշը կազմված լինի մրգերից կամ թարմ բանջարեղենային սալաթներց


Ինձ մոտ արդեն քանի տարի է՝ գործում է քո նշած մոդելը՝ չհաշված սպիտակ հացի կիրառումը...  :Blush:  

Դրանք իսկապես խիստ կարևոր գործոններ են, որոնց շնորհիվ առաջացած փոփոխություններն, ի դեպ, միանգամից նկատելի են։ Մարսողությունն ապշեցուցիչ կերպով լավանում է, չեն լինում ստամոքսի ծանրաբեռնվածության զգացողություն, ստամոքսի խանգարումներ... Պարզապես փորձեք ու միանգամից կզգաք տարբերությունը։  :Wink:

----------


## Lapterik

Էս արդեն քանի ամիս ա հաց չեմ օգտագործում, կարիքը ընդհանրապես չեմ զգում, հազարից մեկ սովածի աչքերով սև հացին եմ նայում, բայց չեմ ուտում: Շատ քիչ եմ օգտագործում տապակա ուտելիքներ, նախընտրում եմ խաշած վիճակում, շատ եմ օգտագործում միրգ, թթվասերից ու կաթնաշորից 90% հրաժարվել եմ ու նման բաներ: Ինձ հիմա լավ եմ զգում:
Նկատել եմ,որ ուտելու ժամանակ ջրի կարիք առաջանում էր մոտս էն դեպքում, երբ ինչ որ «ծանր սնունս էի ընդունում» (ասենք տապակած կարտոֆիլ): Իսկ հիմա էտ համարյա չկա:

Ստամոքսի ինքնազգացողությունը լավացնելու համար փորձեք. 
   հում գրեչկան թրջել մածունի մեջ, գիշերը թողել ու առավոտ սոված-սոված ուտել, ի վսյո ՕԿ: :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

Ես էլ ասեմ իմ իմացած ուտելու «ձեւը»: :Wink: 
Պետք է ուտել օրը 2 անգամ: Քանակը` ամեն մարդու համար 3 իր բռի չափով: Պետք է ուտել առավտյան ժամը 12:00- մոտ եւ երեկոյան 18:00-ի մոտ: Մինչ առավոտ 10:00-ը եւ երեկոյան 19:00-ից հետո ուտելն արգելվում է: :Angry2:  :Angry2: 
Հերթականությունը. Շատ քաղցր, եփած ճաշ (նորից համարվում է քաղցր), աղի, թթու, կծու, դառը, տտիպ: Նշվածներից բոլորը կարելի է բաց թողնել, բացի եփած ճաշից:
Գիշերը մարդ սովածանում է, բայց մեկ ա, չի կարելի ուտել:
Քնել 22:00, զարթնել 5:30......դե լավ, շատ խորացա: :Smile: 
Սա ես չեմ հորինել: Սա ասում է Այորվեդան (տենց գիտություն ա):

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Ես էլ ասեմ այն ինչը չարժի անել, հենց նոր, գիշերվա կեսին երկու մեց բաժակ եռման չայ խմեցի  :Bad:

----------


## Երևան Ջան

> Ես էլ ասեմ այն ինչը չարժի անել, հենց նոր, գիշերվա կեսին երկու մեց բաժակ եռման չայ խմեցի


Մի հարց իսկ ինչու՞ չի կարելի անել :
Ես հաճախ եմ քնելուց արաջ, ոչ եռման , բայց տաք ջուր խմում:
Վնա՞ս է

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

> Մի հարց իսկ ինչու՞ չի կարելի անել :
> Ես հաճախ եմ քնելուց արաջ, ոչ եռման , բայց տաք ջուր խմում:
> Վնա՞ս է


Ասեմ Երևան ջան, գիշերվա ժամը 12 ից մարդու ստամոքսը քնում է, իսկ երբ նրան տալիս ենք թեկուզ մի փոքր սնունդ սկսում է արտադրել բավականաչափ ստամոքսահյութ արտադրել, ու դրանից հետո որ պարկում ենք քնելու իժոգ է առաջանում, <սեփական փորձ> ուղակի շատեմ սիրում չայ: Բայց դե հայի խասյաթ ա էլի, նոր տարուն ասենք պատկերացնում եք հայի ստամոքսի կտրվածքը. մսեղեն թխվածքեղեն մսեղեն թխվածքեղեն:

----------


## Katka

> Օրինակ ես բուսակեր եմ արդեն 2 տարի, և դա եմ համարում առողջ ապրելակերպ:


Մսի մեջ կա սպիտակուց, ես ինքս էլ հակված եմ բուսակերության , բայց նենց արա, որ նորմալ կարգի սպիտակուց ստանաս :Smile:

----------


## Rammstein

> Մսի մեջ կա սպիտակուց, ես ինքս էլ հակված եմ բուսակերության , բայց նենց արա, որ նորմալ կարգի սպիտակուց ստանաս


Ի դեպ սպիտակուցը միակ բանն ա, որ մարդու օրգանիզմի կողմից չի սինթեզվում, ընդ որում մի ուտելիքի սպիտակուցը այլ սնունդով հնարավոր չէ լրացնել։ Օրինակ մսից ստացվող սպիտակուցը պանրով հնարավոր չէ լրացնել։ Դրա համար ես բուսակերությանը դեմ եմ։ :Angry2:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ի դեպ սպիտակուցը միակ բանն ա, որ մարդու օրգանիզմի կողմից չի սինթեզվում, ընդ որում մի ուտելիքի սպիտակուցը այլ սնունդով հնարավոր չէ լրացնել։ Օրինակ մսից ստացվող սպիտակուցը պանրով հնարավոր չէ լրացնել։ Դրա համար ես բուսակերությանը դեմ եմ։


Մարդու օրգանիզմում սպիտակուցներ շա՜տ էլ լավ սինթեզվում են: Որ չսինթեզվեին, մենք գոյություն չէինք ունենա: Բայց սպիտակուցները կազմված են ամինաթթուներից, որոնցից մոտ քսանն իսկապես չի սինթեզվում օրգանիզմում: Դրանք կոչվում են անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուներ և պետք է դրսից ստանալ: Այնպիսի բուսական սնունդ չկա, որ բոլոր անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուները պարունակի: Դրա համար պետք է ճիշտ համակցություններ ստեղծել, որ բոլոր անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուները հնարավոր լինի ընդունել: Իսկ կենդանական սննդից դրանք կան մսի և ձվի մեջ: Ընդհանրապես, ձվի սպիտակուցը կատարյալ է համարվում, քանի որ այն, ըստ էության, ամբողջական օրգանիզմ է և ամինաթթուները պարունակում է ճիշտ այն հարաբերակցությամբ, ինչպիսին պետք է օրգանիզմին: Սակայն ձուն մի շա՜տ մեծ թերություն ունի: Դա խոլեսթերինի մեծ քանակն է:

----------


## Երևան Ջան

> Ասեմ Երևան ջան, գիշերվա ժամը 12 ից մարդու ստամոքսը քնում է, իսկ երբ նրան տալիս ենք թեկուզ մի փոքր սնունդ սկսում է արտադրել բավականաչափ ստամոքսահյութ արտադրել, ու դրանից հետո որ պարկում ենք քնելու իժոգ է առաջանում, <սեփական փորձ> ուղակի շատեմ սիրում չայ: Բայց դե հայի խասյաթ ա էլի, նոր տարուն ասենք պատկերացնում եք հայի ստամոքսի կտրվածքը. մսեղեն թխվածքեղեն մսեղեն թխվածքեղեն:


Շնորհակալություն տեղեկությունների համար  :Blush: 

Ինձ թվաց դուք խմում եք ուղղակի տաք ջուր, այլ ոչ թե թեյ

Ես ինքս մոտ 6 տարուց ավել է ինչ թեյի գույն և շաքարավազ չեմ օգտագործում 

Երբ ցանկություն է առաջանում թեյի խմում եմ տաք ջուր և հիմա արդեն սովորություն է դարցել, օրական մի քանի բաժակ տաք ջրի պահանջ է զգում օրգանիզմս
Չգիտեմ լավ է թե վատ բայց ինչ արած  :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Մարդու օրգանիզմում սպիտակուցներ շա՜տ էլ լավ սինթեզվում են: Որ չսինթեզվեին, մենք գոյություն չէինք ունենա: Բայց սպիտակուցները կազմված են ամինաթթուներից, որոնցից մոտ քսանն իսկապես չի սինթեզվում օրգանիզմում: Դրանք կոչվում են անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուներ և պետք է դրսից ստանալ: Այնպիսի բուսական սնունդ չկա, որ բոլոր անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուները պարունակի: Դրա համար պետք է ճիշտ համակցություններ ստեղծել, որ բոլոր անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուները հնարավոր լինի ընդունել: Իսկ կենդանական սննդից դրանք կան մսի և ձվի մեջ: Ընդհանրապես, ձվի սպիտակուցը կատարյալ է համարվում, քանի որ այն, ըստ էության, ամբողջական օրգանիզմ է և ամինաթթուները պարունակում է ճիշտ այն հարաբերակցությամբ, ինչպիսին պետք է օրգանիզմին: Սակայն ձուն մի շա՜տ մեծ թերություն ունի: Դա խոլեսթերինի մեծ քանակն է:


Ես էդքան մանրամասնորեն չգիտեի :Smile: 

*ԲԱՅՑ* կա մի բայց. *Մարդու օրգանիզմում խոլեստերինի ընդամենը 4%-ն է, որ ստացվում է արտաքինից, մնացած 96%-ը օրգանիզմն է սինթեզում։* Դրա համար էլ մարդ ինչքան էլ խոլեստերին ուտի, ընդամենը էդ 4%-ի մեջ է փոփոխություն լինելու։
Խոլեստերինի վախը մարդկանց մեջ տարածել են բիզնեսի համար, որ մարգարինների վրա փող աշխատեն։ Խոլեստերինի մեծ վնասները նույնքան մեծ ԲԼԵՖ են, նենց որ ժողովուրդ ջան, արխային կերեք խոլեստերինով հարուստ սնունդ։
Իսկ մարգարին մի կերեք, որովհետեւ այն օրգանիզմի կոզմից յուրացվում է 0%-ով, այսինքն չի յուրացվում։
_Այս փաստերը ես չեմ հորինել, սրանք գիտականորեն ապացուցված են։_

----------

Ֆոտոն (14.09.2012)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ԲԱՅՑ կա մի բայց. Մարդու օրգանիզմում խոլեստերինի ընդամենը 4%-ն է, որ ստացվում է արտաքինից, մնացած 96%-ը օրգանիզմն է սինթեզում։ Դրա համար էլ մարդ ինչքան էլ խոլեստերին ուտի, ընդամենը էդ 4%-ի մեջ է փոփոխություն լինելու։


Թվերն աղավաղում ես  :Wink:  Կարծեմ 40/60 է, թե 20/80, իսկ ձուն չափից դուրս շատ խոլեսթերին է պարունակում  :Wink:

----------


## Rammstein

> Թվերն աղավաղում ես  Կարծեմ 40/60 է, թե 20/80, իսկ ձուն չափից դուրս շատ խոլեսթերին է պարունակում


Չեմ աղավաղում։

----------


## Հայկօ

20/80 - http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Холестерол

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կուրսեցուս էլ խնդրեցի, որ ճշտի…
Օրգանիզմում ամեն օր սինթեզվում է 1գ խոլեսթերին, իսկ դրսից ներմուծվածը կազմում է 0.3-0.5գ: Կարծում եմ՝ տեսնում եք, որ այնքան էլ անլուրջ թվեր չեն սրանք:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Մի ժամանակ մտածում էի / չնայած հիմա էլ եմ տենց մտածում/ , որ մարդ  իր սննդակարգը չպետք է հարմարացնի իր օրգանիզմին, այլ օրգանիզմը պետք է հարմարվի իր սննդակարգին : Լինելով ալերգիկ ու թույլ իմունիտետով մարդ  100 ձևի փոխել եմ սննդակարգս ու օրգանիզմս ենթարկվել է:  :Tongue: 


Սննդակարգս ահավոր է, երբ զգում եմ պահանջ ուտելու նոր ուտում եմ,  լինի դա առավոտյան ժամը  9-ը, թե գիշերվա ժամը  4-ը / բայց քնելուց երկու ժամ առաջ հաստատ հաց չեմ ուտի  : Համարյա միս չեմ ուտում, սնվում եմ հիմնականում մրգերով ու բանջարեղենով :  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Մի հարց իսկ ինչու՞ չի կարելի անել :
> Ես հաճախ եմ քնելուց արաջ, ոչ եռման , բայց տաք ջուր խմում:
> Վնա՞ս է


Հա դե գիշերը պետքա հելնի գնա _մի րոպեով դուրս_ դրանից խանգարվում է քունը.. դրանից ներվային համակարգը  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ հլը որ էտ ուղղությամբ չեմ մտածել ինչոր պրոբլեմ չեմ նկատել ստամոքսի հետ կապված.. մենակ կարամ ասեմ որ 5 բաժակ տնական արաղ չխմեք իրար վրա .. կվատանաք  :Bad:  :LOL:  :LOL: 

Համ էլ ես մսակեր եմ  :Tongue:   :Hands Up:  Չեմ պատկերացնում ինձ առանց մսի ասենք 2 շաբաթվա ընթացքում  :Blush:

----------


## boooooooom

Այսօր աշխատանքային ընդմիջման ժամանակ ուշադրություն եմ դարձրել սննդիս չափաբաժնին և ուզում եմ հարցնել, արդյոք շատ է թե նորմալ? Կերել եմ 200գրամ բրնձով փլավ, 200 գրամ կաղամբով ու գազարով աղցան, 100գրամ հաց և 400 միլիլիտր դեղձի հյութ: Մեկել մի բան. լսել եմ որ ուտելու ընթացքում հյութ օգտագործելը սխալ է: դրա մասին ինչ կասեք?

----------


## Վահե-91

> Այսօր աշխատանքային ընդմիջման ժամանակ ուշադրություն եմ դարձրել սննդիս չափաբաժնին և ուզում եմ հարցնել, արդյոք շատ է թե նորմալ? Կերել եմ 200գրամ բրնձով փլավ, 200 գրամ կաղամբով ու գազարով աղցան, 100գրամ հաց և 400 միլիլիտր դեղձի հյութ: Մեկել մի բան. լսել եմ որ ուտելու ընթացքում հյութ օգտագործելը սխալ է: դրա մասին ինչ կասեք?


մենակ կարամ ասեմ, որ հյութը ուտելուց առաջ են խմում...
օրական 5 անգամ հաց եմ ուտում...գրամներով չգիտեմ, բայց ամեն ուտելուց մի կես կիլո ուտում եմ...

----------

boooooooom (22.11.2013)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Այսօր աշխատանքային ընդմիջման ժամանակ ուշադրություն եմ դարձրել սննդիս չափաբաժնին և ուզում եմ հարցնել, արդյոք շատ է թե նորմալ? Կերել եմ 200գրամ բրնձով փլավ, 200 գրամ կաղամբով ու գազարով աղցան, 100գրամ հաց և 400 միլիլիտր դեղձի հյութ: Մեկել մի բան. լսել եմ որ ուտելու ընթացքում հյութ օգտագործելը սխալ է: դրա մասին ինչ կասեք?


Հա, սխալ է։ Ոչ միայն հյութ, այլև ընդհանրապես հեղուկ օգտագործելը լավ չի ազդում մարսողության վրա։ Եթե սովոր ես միշտ ուտելիս հեղուկ օգտագործելուն, ապա, բնականաբար, սկզբում դժվար կլինի չխմելը։ Բայց որ սկզբում քեզ զսպես, դիմանաս, մի քանի անգամից հետո տարբերությունը կզգաս։ Որոշ ժամանակ անց իսկի չես էլ ուզենա խմել։ Սեփական փորձից եմ ասում, բայց ոչ միայն։ Ի դեպ, եթե ուշադրություն դարձնես, ինքդ էլ կզգաս, որ ուտելիս կամ անմիջապես հետո հեղուկ խմելը առնվազն վքնածության, ծանրության զգացողություն է առաջացնում ուտելուց հետո։ Հա, մեկ էլ աղցանը փլավից առաջ ուտելն է ճիշտ։ Ընդհանրապես թարմ միրգն ու բանջարեղենը ճաշից առաջ է պետք ուտել։

Հեսա Բյուրը կգա հեղուկի հետ կապված հակաճառելու  :Jpit: ։

Իսկ քանակի հետ կապված չեմ կարող ասել։ Բայց ինձ շատ չի թվում էդքանը։ Բայց հատկապես ուտելուն զուգահեռ խմելու համար 400 մլ դեղձի հյութը ոնց որ թե շատ է  :Think: ։

----------

boooooooom (22.11.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

> Հա, սխալ է։ Ոչ միայն հյութ, այլև ընդհանրապես հեղուկ օգտագործելը լավ չի ազդում մարսողության վրա։ Եթե սովոր ես միշտ ուտելիս հեղուկ օգտագործելուն, ապա, բնականաբար, սկզբում դժվար կլինի չխմելը։ Բայց որ սկզբում քեզ զսպես, դիմանաս, մի քանի անգամից հետո տարբերությունը կզգաս։ Որոշ ժամանակ անց իսկի չես էլ ուզենա խմել։ Սեփական փորձից եմ ասում, բայց ոչ միայն։ Ի դեպ, եթե ուշադրություն դարձնես, ինքդ էլ կզգաս, որ ուտելիս կամ անմիջապես հետո հեղուկ խմելը առնվազն վքնածության, ծանրության զգացողություն է առաջացնում ուտելուց հետո։ Հա, մեկ էլ աղցանը փլավից առաջ ուտելն է ճիշտ։ Ընդհանրապես թարմ միրգն ու բանջարեղենը ճաշից առաջ է պետք ուտել։
> 
> Հեսա Բյուրը կգա հեղուկի հետ կապված հակաճառելու ։
> 
> Իսկ քանակի հետ կապված չեմ կարող ասել։ Բայց ինձ շատ չի թվում էդքանը։ Բայց հատկապես ուտելուն զուգահեռ խմելու համար 400 մլ դեղձի հյութը ոնց որ թե շատ է ։


Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար: Իսկ ես մտածում էի, որ հեղուկով "շաղախված" ուտելիքը, ավելի հեշտ "կճզմվի" ստամոքսի և աղիների կողմից  :Shok: 
Ես ուզում էի առանձին թեմա բացել աշխատանքային ընդմիջմանը ճիշտ սնվելու վերաբերյալ, որտեղ ակուբցիները կգրեին, օր. թե ինչ են կերել, ինչ քանակությամբ, որտեղից կարելի է սնվել: Սա շատ լուրջ հարց է և շատ դժվար լուծվող:

----------


## boooooooom

> օրական 5 անգամ հաց եմ ուտում...գրամներով չգիտեմ, բայց ամեն ուտելուց մի կես կիլո ուտում եմ...


Չէ ես ուտում եմ ընդամենը 3 անգամ` առավոտյան /ստից/ 08:00-ին, 14:00-ին /կարգին/ աշխատավայրում և երեկոյան 20:30 /կարգին/ տանը  :Blush:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Չգիտեմ՝ ում մոտ ոնց է, բայց ես, ընդհակառակը, եթե ուտելուն զուգահեռ կամ անմիջապես հետո որևէ հեղուկ չխմեմ, ապա ինձ հաստատ վատ կզգամ։ Ծանրության զգացողություն ունենում եմ, երբ ոչինչ չեմ խմում։

----------

boooooooom (22.11.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

> Չգիտեմ՝ ում մոտ ոնց է, բայց ես, ընդհակառակը, եթե ուտելուն զուգահեռ կամ անմիջապես հետո որևէ հեղուկ չխմեմ, ապա ինձ հաստատ վատ կզգամ։ Ծանրության զգացողություն ունենում եմ, երբ ոչինչ չեմ խմում։


Ես լսել եմ, որ հեղուկը ինչ-որ կերպով խանգարում է ֆերմենտներին, մեկ այլ տեղ, ասում են, որ երիկամներն են ծանրաբեռնվում։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այսօր աշխատանքային ընդմիջման ժամանակ ուշադրություն եմ դարձրել սննդիս չափաբաժնին և ուզում եմ հարցնել, արդյոք շատ է թե նորմալ? Կերել եմ 200գրամ բրնձով փլավ, 200 գրամ կաղամբով ու գազարով աղցան, 100գրամ հաց և 400 միլիլիտր դեղձի հյութ: Մեկել մի բան. լսել եմ որ ուտելու ընթացքում հյութ օգտագործելը սխալ է: դրա մասին ինչ կասեք?


Բում ջան, էկել եմ հակաճառելու  :Jpit:  Իրականում էդ հեղուկի հարցը շատ վիճելի ա, որովհետև համ իրա պլյուսներն ունի, համ մինուսները: Մի կողմից, ճիշտ ես, որ հեղուկն ավելի «փափկացնում» ա: Բացի դրանից ստամոքսն էնպիսի կառուցվածք ունի, որ եթե անմարդկային քանակությամբ հեղուկ չես օգտագործում, անմիջապես դուրս ա գալիս ստամոքսից` առանց ուտելիքին խառնվելու (վերևի մասում խողովականման հատված ա, էդտեղով ա անցնում, միանգամից մտնում 12-մատնյա աղիք, էնքան արագ ա ներծծվում, որ մինչև սնունդը հասնում ա էնտեղ ուտելուց ամենաշուտը կես ժամ անց, էդ հեղուկն էլ էնտեղ չի լինում): Բայց մյուս կողմից էլ, խառնվելով մարսողական ֆերմենտներին, կարա նոսրացնի դրանք, մարսողությունն ավելի ծանր գնա: Ընդհանրապես, հեղուկների հետ կապված մի բան էլ ասեմ... ամեն հեղուկ չի, որ ջուր ա: Էդ սաղ հյութերը քիմիա են, զզվելի բան են: Եթե առողջ ապրելակերպ ես ուզում, խորհուրդ կտայի մենակ ջուր խմել ու շատ խմել (չնայած հեղուկի քանակն էլ ա վիճելի թեմա, բայց դե ինքս ինձ վրա հայտնաբերել եմ, որ եթե մի օր քիչ եմ խմում, մկաններս լավ չեն աշխատում):




> Շնորհակալություն պատասխանի համար: Իսկ ես մտածում էի, որ հեղուկով "շաղախված" ուտելիքը, ավելի հեշտ "կճզմվի" ստամոքսի և աղիների կողմից 
> Ես ուզում էի առանձին թեմա բացել աշխատանքային ընդմիջմանը ճիշտ սնվելու վերաբերյալ, որտեղ ակուբցիները կգրեին, օր. թե ինչ են կերել, ինչ քանակությամբ, որտեղից կարելի է սնվել: Սա շատ լուրջ հարց է և շատ դժվար լուծվող:


Հա, Բում ջան, սա շատ լուրջ հարց ա: Ես ինքս մի ոչ էնքան ճիշտ քաղաքականություն եմ վարում: Քանի որ իմ գործի տեղը քաղաքակրթությունից կտրված ա մի քանի կմ-ով, շրջակայքում սկի խանութ չկա, միակ տարբերակը մնում ա հետս տանելը: Ես էլ հետս չեմ տանում: Ուղղակի առավոտները մի այլ կարգի կալորիական սնունդ եմ ընդունում, հետո մեկ էլ գործից հետո եմ ուտում: Իսկ գործի ընթացքում ահագին շատ ջուր եմ խմում: Փրկում ա:

----------

boooooooom (22.11.2013)

----------


## boooooooom

Ինչ կասեք սրա մասին?

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Բում, ես առաջինը անուն-ազգանունը նայեցի ու վատացա, որովհետև ես էս մարդուն չէի վստահի: Բայց սպասի մի հատ տեսնեմ ընդհանրապես ինչ ա գրել:

----------

boooooooom (23.11.2013)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

1. Մրգեր իհարկե պետք ա շատ օգտագործել, բայց բնավ չի նշանակում, որ դա պարտադիր պետք ա անել «օրը սկսելուց»:
2. Սա շատ վիճելի թեմա ա
3. Սուտ ա
4. Դե հա, ավելի ճիշտ ա միրգը որպես առանձին meal ուտելը, քան որպես դեսերտ, բայց դոգմա չի
5. Մի րոպե, սա ճիշտ սնվելու մասին չի՞: Օճառն ի՞նչ կապ ունի սննդի հետ: Բայց ընդհանրապես ճիշտ ա ասում, օճառը մենակ ձեռքերը լվանալու համար ա պետք, մնացած դեպքերում արժե խուսափել:
6. Սա էլ ա վիճելի հարց: Ու պանիրը սպիտակուց չի, էդ էլ ասեմ:
7. Սուտ ա: Եփած ժամանակ վերանում են սոխի ու սխտորի լիքը կարևոր հատկանիշներ
8. Իհարկե հում ավելի լավ ա, բայց եփածն էլ վատ չի
9. Էնքան էլ ճիշտ չի, որովհետև կարելի ա վարսակով շատ համով ու օգտակար թխվածք ստանալ
10. Հը՞ :-O
11. Երկու ժամ, չեմիչէ պոզեր: Որ էսքան խոսում ենք վիճելի ա, վիճելի չի, խոսքը կես ժամ-մի ժամի մասին ա: Ինքը երկու ժամ ա ասում: 
12. Ընդհանրապես ցանկալի ա կերակուր պատրաստել հում ձեթով, խուսափել կարագից ու յուղից
13. Եվ դա ինձ կարթնացնի՞: Ես պատրաստ եմ հոգիս վաճառել, եթե որևէ մեկն արթուն պահելու այլ միջոց առաջարկի սուրճից բացի: Իսկ ի՞նչ ա նշանակում երկրորդ նախաճաշ: Կարո՞ղ ա գիտի պարապ ենք:
14. Էս մեկը ճիշտ ա, ինչքան հում, էնքան լավ (բայց նայած ինչը էլի):
15. Ըհը, նստած հաշվում եմ, թե քանի անգամ եմ ծամում:

----------

boooooooom (23.11.2013), Արամ (24.11.2013)

----------

